# WHOA!  All I want for Christmas isâ€¦this POISON on Ebay!



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 16, 2014)

*WHOA!  All I want for Christmas is…this POISON on Ebay!*

Rare Vapo Cresoline! http://www.ebay.com/itm/B...mp;hash=item4d179f0882


----------



## jerry2143 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: WHOA!  All I want for Christmas is…this POISON on Ebay!*

The cobalt VAPO-CRESOLENE bottles came in two sizes. The sizes are 4" (2 ounce) and 5 1/4" (4 ounce). The cobalt bottles are English bottles. They both have a U.S. PATENT date on them but were sold in England only not in the U.S.A.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: WHOA!  All I want for Christmas is…this POISON on Ebay!*

Also sold in Canada right into at least the mid-twentieth century, with later ones having an electric heater to vaporize the medicine. There are BIM Canadian variants basally marked with Canada's Dominion Glass Company's "D" in a diamond trade mark. In fact, I'd like to find an attic mint example of a Canadian made Vapo-Cresolene. Any for sale, besides the irradiated one listed on Ebay?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: WHOA!  All I want for Christmas is…this POISON on Ebay!*


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WHOA!  All I want for Christmas is…this POISON on Ebay!*

[]


----------

